

British bookseller hides reading list for developers in its website source code - e15ctr0n
https://www.waterstones.com/

======
jrlocke

      <!--  Interested in code, web design and web development?  Check out our bestselling books on Web Programming: -->
        <!--  HTML & CSS by Jon Duckett :  https://www.waterstones.com/book/html-and-css/jon-duckett/9781118008188 -->
        <!--  Python in Easy Steps by Mike McGrath : https://www.waterstones.com/book/python-in-easy-steps/mike-mcgrath/9781840785968 -->
        <!--  JavaScript & JQuery by Jon Duckett : https://www.waterstones.com/book/javascript-and-jquery/jon-duckett/9781118531648 -->
        <!--  PHP & MYSQL in Easy Steps by Mike McGrath : https://www.waterstones.com/book/php-and-mysql-in-easy-steps/mike-mcgrath/9781840785371 -->
        <!--  Javascript: The Good Parts by Douglas Crockford : https://www.waterstones.com/book/javascript-the-good-parts/douglas-crockford/9780596517748 -->
        <!--  Learning Python with Raspberry Pi by Alex Bradbury : https://www.waterstones.com/book/learning-python-with-raspberry-pi/alex-bradbury/ben-everard/9781118717059 -->
        <!--  AngularJS: Up and Running by Shyam Seshadri :  https://www.waterstones.com/book/angularjs-up-and-running/shyam-seshadri/brad-green/9781491901946-->
        <!--  Transcending CSS by Andy Clarke  : https://www.waterstones.com/book/transcending-css/andy-clarke/molly-e-holzschlag/9780321410979 -->
        <!--  Jump Start Responsive Web Design by Craig Sharkie : https://www.waterstones.com/book/jump-start-responsive-web-design/craig-sharkie/andrew-fisher/9780987332165 -->

------
ChristianBundy
It's in the <head> element.

    
    
        <!--  Waterstones E-Commerce Platform Version :  1.0 -->
        <!--  ServerID = 9-->
        <!-- 					    -->
        <!--  Interested in code, web design and web development?  Check out our bestselling books on Web Programming: -->
        <!--  HTML & CSS by Jon Duckett :  https://www.waterstones.com/book/html-and-css/jon-duckett/9781118008188 -->
        <!--  Python in Easy Steps by Mike McGrath : https://www.waterstones.com/book/python-in-easy-steps/mike-mcgrath/9781840785968 -->
        <!--  JavaScript & JQuery by Jon Duckett : https://www.waterstones.com/book/javascript-and-jquery/jon-duckett/9781118531648 -->
        <!--  PHP & MYSQL in Easy Steps by Mike McGrath : https://www.waterstones.com/book/php-and-mysql-in-easy-steps/mike-mcgrath/9781840785371 -->
        <!--  Javascript: The Good Parts by Douglas Crockford : https://www.waterstones.com/book/javascript-the-good-parts/douglas-crockford/9780596517748 -->
        <!--  Learning Python with Raspberry Pi by Alex Bradbury : https://www.waterstones.com/book/learning-python-with-raspberry-pi/alex-bradbury/ben-everard/9781118717059 -->
        <!--  AngularJS: Up and Running by Shyam Seshadri :  https://www.waterstones.com/book/angularjs-up-and-running/shyam-seshadri/brad-green/9781491901946-->
        <!--  Transcending CSS by Andy Clarke  : https://www.waterstones.com/book/transcending-css/andy-clarke/molly-e-holzschlag/9780321410979 -->
        <!--  Jump Start Responsive Web Design by Craig Sharkie : https://www.waterstones.com/book/jump-start-responsive-web-design/craig-sharkie/andrew-fisher/9780987332165 -->

------
heydanreeves
[http://www.qwantz.com/index.php](http://www.qwantz.com/index.php)

    
    
      <!--
                                                ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,
                                              ,'   You guys!! What    ',
                                              |    does that code      |
                                              ',   even MEAN?         ,'
                                                '~~~~~~.,   ,.~~~~~~~'
                                                        |  /
                                                        | /
                                                        |/
                                                        '
                                                 .~-,
                                               .' `,>
                                            .-'   ,>  <7`,
                                          ,`     ,>  <7  }
                                         {   o   !> <7  /
                                         {       j_7`  !
                                         :            j'
                                          `,         ]
                                           F        }
                                          F       , {
                                         F         `.   rr
                                       .F          | `=-"
             _,-`                    .F            `,
           ,`;                     .F               j
          :  7                    F                 ;
          :  `^,                F`                 ,'
          `,    `^,          ,F`     .          ,  /
            `,     `^-^-^-^-`       ;           | ;
              `.                    :          .`/      ,-^,-
                `-.                 }         ,'' `,_.-^ /'
                   `-,___           ;      .'` -_      ,7
                         ``=-....-={     ,/      `-','`Q
                                    \     |                .-'-.]
                                     `,   `.             .`  0  `.
                                      `,   l_           `|  __   |`
                                     .C.-,___`==,        |  ||   |
      -->

~~~
Kortaggio
Another gem in there is

    
    
      <!--[if lt IE 7]>
      <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/iesucks.css" />
      <![endif]-->

------
sirwolfgang
I always like finding stuff like this. Imgur has a really good ascii art job
advert that shows up in the JS console.

~~~
magic_beans
As of yesterday the New York Times had a great ascii version of their
abbreviated 'T' logo, and the text "All the code that's fit to printf()",
along with a "we're hiring!" message.

They must have filled the position, though, because the advert is now gone.

~~~
e15ctr0n

                  0000000                         000        0000000
                111111111      11111111100          000      111111111
                00000        111111111111111111      00000      000000
                000        1111111111111111111111111100000         000
                000        1111       1111111111111111100          000
                000         11       0     1111111100              000
                000          1      00             1               000
                000               00      00       1               000
                000             000    00000       1               000
             00000            0000  00000000       1                00000
           11111            000 00    000000      000                 11111
             00000          0000      000000     00000              00000
                000        10000      000000      000              0000
                000        00000      000000       1               000
                000        000000     10000        1     0         000
                000        1000000 00              1    00         000
                000         1111111                1 0000          000
                000          1111111100           000000           000
                0000          111111111111111110000000            0000
                111111111        111111111111100000          111111111
                  0000000              00000000              0000000
           
           
           NYTimes.com: All the code that's fit to printf()
           We're hiring: http://nytimes.com/careers

------
daveloyall
The hidden comments copy-n-pasted into this thread are darkweb content -- by
my favorite definition, anyway: that content which is on the public internet
but isn't index or linked to: you have to have the address to pull it up.

Take a good long look at some of the comments here before the next time you
copy and paste. Those things you found were put there for YOU, nobody else.

------
vvpan
Here we have content marketing.

------
macu
Somebody should totally help them make their source code look awesome. Like
the first of its kind as a bookstore. Maybe they deserve it :)

------
nl
Who is it that has their job ad in a X-something response header? I liked that
one.

~~~
yeukhon
Automatic - Wordpress.com has one.

[https://wordpress.com/wp-
login.php?redirect_to=https%3A%2F%2...](https://wordpress.com/wp-
login.php?redirect_to=https%3A%2F%2Fwordpress.com%2F)

------
geekam
Off topic but similar comment exists in the oatmeal comics page

    
    
        <!--
            -\-                                                     
            \-- \-                                                  
             \  - -\                                                
              \      \\                                             
               \       \                                            
                \       \\                                              
                 \        \\                                            
                 \          \\                                        
                 \           \\\                                      
                  \            \\                                                 
                   \            \\                                              
                   \. .          \\                                  
                    \    .       \\                                 
                     \      .    \\                                            
                      \       .  \\                                 
                      \         . \\                                           
                      \            <=)                                         
                      \            <==)                                         
                      \            <=)                                           
                       \           .\\                                           _-
                       \         .   \\                                        _-//
                       \       .     \\                                     _-_/ /
                       \ . . .        \\                                 _--_/ _/
                        \              \\                              _- _/ _/
                        \               \\                      ___-(O) _/ _/ 
                        \                \                  __--  __   /_ /      ***********************************
                        \                 \\          ____--__----  /    \_       I AM A MOTHERFUCKING PTERODACTYL
                         \                  \\       -------       /   \_  \_     HERE TO PTERO-YOU A NEW ASSHOLE
                          \                   \                  //   // \__ \_   **********************************
                           \                   \\              //   //      \_ \_ 
                            \                   \\          ///   //          \__- 
                            \                -   \\/////////    //            
                            \            -         \_         //              
                            /        -                      //                
                           /     -                       ///                  
                          /   -                       //                      
                     __--/                         ///
          __________/                            // |               
        //-_________      ___                ////  |                
                ____\__--/                /////    |                
           -----______    -/---________////        |                
             _______/  --/    \                   |                 
           /_________-/       \                   |                 
          //                  \                   /                 
                               \.                 /                 
                               \     .            /                 
                                \       .        /                  
                               \\           .    /                  
                                \                /                  
                                \              __|                  
                                \              ==/                  
                                /              //                   
                                /          .  //                    
                                /   .  .    //                      
                               /.           /                       
                              /            //                       
                              /           /
                             /          //
                            /         //
                         --/         /
                        /          //
                    ////         //
                 ///_________////
    
    
        -->

------
yaddayadda
1\. If a customer is looking for books, they're probably not going to be
looking in the code.

2\. If someone is looking in the code, they're probably ready for books beyond
"HTML & CSS".

3\. The urls aren't hyperlinked, so readers have to copy-paste.

4\. The two books I bothered to copy-paste both report, "Not in our
warehouse". One of them further reports that "We can order it, but could take
up to 3 weeks". The big-A can have it to me in 3 days, two of which are the
weekend.

~~~
mistro
Your second point is off the mark - I teach a load of kids (12-16 years old or
so) who know all about pressing F12 and looking at source code, but who know
next to nothing more about HTML, CSS, Python etc.

Whether or not they'd be interested in reading a book when you can just watch
it on Youtube is another matter entirely!

~~~
linuxlizard
My 12-yo is learning HTML/JS by reading and modifying websites' code.

~~~
jarin
That is how I learned when I was 12 too :)

~~~
lstamour
Back then I didn't have developer tools though. That lowers the bar
considerably to newcomers. :)

~~~
err4nt
I first got excited about web design when my computer teacher taught me how to
change table cell background colors, in Netscape Composer. Now I do responsive
CSS for a living!

